
NAMM 2017: Who guarantees their new guitar strings for 90 days? - 6stringmerc
http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/namm-2017-who-guarantees-their-new-guitar-strings-for-90-days-647235
======
Neliquat
I love guitar as much as the next guy, but this seems like all hype and
marketing. Made the switch to elixir coated strings years ago and never looked
back. Have yet to have one rust, or tarnish. Just wait till the punk rockers
hear about the string warranty. I recall going thru about 2-5 strings a night.

